# Daddy's Girl gets married!



## coramdeo (Dec 6, 2010)

My Daughter, Janet was wed this week end, and is now Mrs. Janet Goeldi.
Attached Picture is of of Janet and me. She has waited 34 years for this day, May God bless them.


----------



## TimV (Dec 6, 2010)

She looks so happy! And dad looks so proud!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful--thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishingpipe (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations to the bride and groom, and you, as well!


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 6, 2010)

May God bless them indeed!


----------



## nasa30 (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations! May they be blessed.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## baron (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## christiana (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful bride and such a proud Dad! May they be blessed!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## coramdeo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to all.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Berean (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful bride! Congratulations!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats! What a beautiful picture!


----------



## earl40 (Dec 6, 2010)

That flower arrangement is quite beautiful....Yes, my man card is in the mail.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations! That is a wonderful picture.


----------

